# Music to the Marrow (To What Are You Listening?)



## StuGatz

I cannot find any similar thread, therefore with agreement from Greta and the Mods (sound like a potential great band), this thread is for Music that gets down to the bone marrow.

I'll start:

The very epitome of "HOT MESS," you know, the VERY  GOOD kind... The roll that begins at 4:18. OUCH!﻿ 

​


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

I don't know that new users will know what a "Music to the Marrow" thread is, the original "What Are You Listening To" makes more sense and will garner more views/posts..

This one's been on my mind the last couple days, play it if you're ready to party like it's 1983:


----------



## makapuu

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



StarHalo said:


> I don't know that new users will know what a "Music to the Marrow" thread is, the original "What Are You Listening To" makes more sense and will garner more views/posts..
> 
> This one's been on my mind the last couple days, play it if you're ready to party like it's 1983:




That's a "what's stuck in your head" number, aye? 

Oh crap... now it's stuck in mine. lol

Make it stop....


----------



## ven

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



bykfixer said:


> That's a "what's stuck in your head" number, aye?
> 
> Oh crap... now it's stuck in mine. lol
> 
> Make it stop....




Looks like its going to be there all night long..........................


:nana:


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## StuGatz

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Colleen Duffy / Devil Doll. Enough said...  :duh2:


----------



## Modernflame

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Music to the marrow?

Long live machine!
The future supreme
Man overthrown
Spit out the bone!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

2018


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



Modernflame said:


> Music to the marrow?
> 
> Long live machine!
> The future supreme
> Man overthrown
> Spit out the bone!




Very nice tie in with the new name of this thread! And incredible song (and album!) as well.


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## makapuu

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Eagles !!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Observation: All the music in the segues and commercials during the Super Bowl (excepting the halftime show and the Winter Olympics ads) was from 1987 or earlier. 

That would be like watching the Super Bowl in 1987 with all the music being from 1957 or before..


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

*EXPLICIT LYRIC WARNING!*


----------



## Eric242

something for the whole family


----------



## Sway

Lake Street Dive (LSD) Rachel Price lead vocals......


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## Eric242




----------



## quinlag

https://youtu.be/wgQWjQZydY0?t=7


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## LGT

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



StarHalo said:


> I don't know that new users will know what a "Music to the Marrow" thread is, the original "What Are You Listening To" makes more sense and will garner more views/posts..
> 
> This one's been on my mind the last couple days, play it if you're ready to party like it's 1983:


Brings me back to my younger and quite enjoyable days. Now my enjoyable days involve a grandson. How time flies. I remember when Lionel Richie was IT!!!


----------



## makapuu

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



LGT said:


> Brings me back to my younger and quite enjoyable days. Now my enjoyable days involve a grandson. How time flies. I remember when Lionel Richie was IT!!!



And here's the new single from the guy who's currently IT:


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

This -


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## makapuu

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## makapuu

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Just some friends getting together to play some good ol' down home ..metal. Covers. Of 80's music. Yacht rock.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

StarHalo, That was awesome! :laughing: 

and this never gets old. -


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Santigold nudges just a bit towards traditional pop melody at the same time that all of pop music is sounding like Santigold, the result is something that wouldn't have been on the radio a couple years ago but now sounds like a hot summer rotation hit:


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Having trouble understanding death metal? Just view the karaoke versions..


----------



## makapuu

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

The most "college radio" track I've heard in years:


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



StarHalo said:


> The most "college radio" track I've heard in years:




They are pretty cool - I may have posted some of their stuff back in the old thread.

a few more:


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Clutch - _Book of Bad Decisions _:rock::rock::rock:

Brand new Clutch! This is a band that will reach in and grab your soul!

Possibly my favorite on the album:


----------



## jabe1

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Steely dan Kid Charlemagne


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

*Explicit lyrics warnings!*


----------



## makapuu

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## Charlie Hustle

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Metallica - Leper Messiah


----------



## Charlie Hustle

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Tool - Forty Six & 2


----------



## vadimax

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*





> Sometimes I think that those soldiers,
> Who from fields of blood never returned,
> Did not fall in the earth of our homeland,
> But turned instead into white cranes.
> 
> 
> From those distant times even till now
> They fly, and we hear their voices.
> Isn’t that why, so often and so sadly,
> We fall silent as we gaze at the skies?
> 
> 
> The tired flock of cranes flies and flies across the sky,
> Flies in the mist at day’s end.
> And in their ranks a small gap I espy -
> Perhaps it’s a place for me.
> 
> 
> The day will come when in a flock of cranes
> I'll float away in the same blue-grey haze.
> And I’ll call out, like a bird, from high in the sky.
> To all of you whom I left on the earth.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think that those soldiers,
> Who from fields of blood never returned,
> Did not fall in the earth of our homeland,
> But turned instead into white cranes.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Just a real good drunk song


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## Charlie Hustle

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

[FONT=&quot]Pearl Jam - W.M.A.[/FONT]


----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot]Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills (Redbook)[/FONT]


----------



## nightshade




----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## Charlie Hustle

Faith No More - Everything's Ruined


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Radiohead - Myxomatosis


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Poison - Something To Believe In


----------



## vadimax




----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot]Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus[/FONT]


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Mary Chapin Carpenter-I Feel Lucky.

(My new Olight S1R II Baton is arriving today.)


----------



## StarHalo

Grimes is back; apparently hanging out with the electric car guy makes you sound like KMFDM..


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return)


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood


----------



## Charlie Hustle

2 Live Crew - Banned In The U.S.A.


----------



## StarHalo

45 days of music listening this year, long live Spotify..


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot]Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction[/FONT]


----------



## Charlie Hustle

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Rage Against The Machine - Know Your Enemy


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Marilyn Manson - The Beautiful People


----------



## Charlie Hustle

The Beach Boys - Sloop John B


----------



## Charlie Hustle

DC Talk - Colored People


----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## AMD64Blondie

Time is on My Side-Rolling Stones.
(Just ordered myself a new Casio G-Shock watch.)


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_american woman she gonna mess your mind..._


----------



## StuGatz

Welly, well, well!!! Since the Season's Upon Us... If you can "identify" or just feel woke, chime in! :laughing: 

​


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Charlie Hustle

Billy Joel - We Didn't Start the Fire


----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu

Happy New Year Everyone !!!


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Megadeth - Peace Sells


----------



## StuGatz

*Something tells me that THIS would have been widely accepted for any Napoleonic Cavalier. Yeah, put these chaps on a wagon pulled just behind the lead element of a cavalry charge.*


----------



## xxo




----------



## Sway

https://youtu.be/enuOArEfqGo
'Wa Wa Waaaah'


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Sway said:


> https://youtu.be/enuOArEfqGo
> 'Wa Wa Waaaah'



Good stuff! And that one led me to this excellent rendition of Once Upon a Time in the West. One of my favorites of that genre.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Sway said:


> https://youtu.be/enuOArEfqGo
> 'Wa Wa Waaaah'



BTW this is definitely an earworm. It's been stuck in my head all day, especially that _hook_.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Looks like this one was performed on the same night. The conductor and the "whistler" are wearing the same clothes from the other video.


----------



## xxo




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## xxo




----------



## raggie33

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

any song by ladygaga he r voice is so good i sometimes tear up. she kicks *** singing live


----------



## raggie33

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

see kids this is how you sing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll2UCru367A


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## Eric242




----------



## Eric242




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



raggie33 said:


> see kids this is how you sing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll2UCru367A



Great stuff Raggie. Elton John wants his glasses back though


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I watched Bohemian Rhapsody a few nights ago. So, Queen. Loved the movie, but it broke my heart. 

~ Chance 

Queen with some David Bowie mixed in.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I watched Bohemian Rhapsody a few nights ago. So, Queen. Loved the movie, but it broke my heart.
> 
> ~ Chance [/video]


My wife and I enjoyed it also.

:thumbsup:


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Harry Bosch song...


----------



## makapuu

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Chill beyond chill; you know you're out there when you start hearing whale song..


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



5S8Zh5 said:


>




That opening high-hat passage on "Who Loves You" is an acid test for compression codecs. If it makes it through the system without sounding "swooshy," it's done a good job.


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## MayerLight

I don't usually hear classic songs (or any songs for that matter), but recently playing the Mafia video games has made me fall in love with many songs of the era, such as this.


----------



## StarHalo

MayerLight said:


> I don't usually hear classic songs



If you have the free TuneIn app on your device, you can still hear them played live by a DJ on the radio:

(all times Pacific)
Sunday 9AM-Noon, KEXP 90.3 FM Seattle, _Preachin' the Blues_ with Johnny Horn, blues/Americana
Wednesday 6PM-9PM, KEXP 90.3 FM Seattle, _The Roadhouse _with Greg Vandy, rock/blues/Americana
Saturday 2PM-4PM, KPFK 90.7 FM Los Angeles, _Rhapsody in Black_ with Bill Gardner, doo wop/soul

The KEXP programs are archived for ~two weeks using that station's app, also free.


----------



## xxo




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## makapuu




----------



## bykfixer

I found a local NPR station with an 8:00 to 11:00pm program where one of my favorite DJ's does a show called out of the box. It's up and comers in the alternative world, new releases by long time alternative, local acts from the the coastal area of Va, NC and MD and brand new stuff by big names like Joe Jackson whenever they come out with something worthy of alternative radio. Pretty cool stuff by an 80's famous DJ named Paul Shugrue who was a favorite of mine when he was on a Richmond Va rock station XL 102. 

It's like a college radio station with a strong signal so you don't have to be within a few blocks of the antenna.


----------



## StarHalo

bykfixer said:


> I found a local NPR station with an 8:00 to 11:00pm program where one of my favorite DJ's does a show called out of the box. It's up and comers in the alternative world, new releases by long time alternative, local acts from the the coastal area of Va, NC and MD and brand new stuff by big names like Joe Jackson whenever they come out with something worthy of alternative radio. Pretty cool stuff by an 80's famous DJ named Paul Shugrue who was a favorite of mine when he was on a Richmond Va rock station XL 102.
> 
> It's like a college radio station with a strong signal so you don't have to be within a few blocks of the antenna.



What station?


----------



## bykfixer

Either WHRV or WHRO in Va Beach.

There are other antennas that play that NPR broadcast along the coast of Va.

He was director of a really really good station owned by Bruce Hornsby called "the Coast" that eventually went belly up. So he landed at WHRV there in Norfolk. 

I hear it on 101.7 but don't recall if it' the HRO or HRV antenna.


----------



## xxo

bykfixer said:


> I found a local NPR station with an 8:00 to 11:00pm program where one of my favorite DJ's does a show called out of the box. It's up and comers in the alternative world, new releases by long time alternative, local acts from the the coastal area of Va, NC and MD and brand new stuff by big names like Joe Jackson whenever they come out with something worthy of alternative radio. Pretty cool stuff by an 80's famous DJ named Paul Shugrue who was a favorite of mine when he was on a Richmond Va rock station XL 102.
> 
> It's like a college radio station with a strong signal so you don't have to be within a few blocks of the antenna.




Some of NPR's Tiny Desk Concerts are pretty good if you like alternate:



Whenever I go to a new place I hunt for the college stations - usually way down or way up on the fringes of the dial and usually not too strong signals unless you are on top of them but usually well worth it compared to the [email protected] they play on commercial music stations.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Glenn Frey-Smuggler's Blues.

(off of the HDTracks version of Above The Clouds-The Very Best of Glenn Frey.)

24-bit,44.1 KHz FLAC.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## Charlie Hustle

Sepultura - Propaganda


----------



## StarHalo

Possibly the most metal thing I've ever seen.

He's just standing there playing a couple chords, you think, "I could do that," then comes _the vocal_..


----------



## xxo




----------



## DUQ




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## DUQ

"Slap'n the bass"


----------



## makapuu




----------



## DUQ




----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Overkill - _The Wings Of War _:rock::rock::rock:







Brand new Overkill!!!


----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot]Celine Dion - Next Plane Out[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]This is for you Ana. I love you.[/FONT]


----------



## jabe1

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

snarky puppy


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

A song about a little girl who likes her big beer ("Caguama"):


----------



## bykfixer

Joannie at 75:

A pbs live show where a bunch of artists covered old Joannie Mitchell tunes for a birthday concert.
It has been released on audio format and the "out of the box" radio show was playing excerpts just now.
Excellence in spring 2019.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

Metallica's _Enter Sandman_ in the style of David Bowie; if I hadn't been aware of the Metallica version prior, I would have just assumed theirs was a cover of a Bowie song..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This definitely had that David Bowie 80's glam rock feel to it.


----------



## jabe1

Nice.....


----------



## makapuu

Ozzy stretching out his vocal cords.
Bill Ward drumming like animal on the Muppets. LOL


----------



## xxo




----------



## raggie33

even thou im a metal head this womens voices is stunning https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7HvURBhMGE


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> even thou im a metal head



Would think Devi would be more your speed


----------



## Eric242




----------



## StarHalo

Soul Train + Slayer


----------



## StarHalo

Well now I'm completely addicted to these, they're just mesmerizing; a comment on one of the vids says, "I swear when I hear mashups like this I feel like I'm in an alternate dimension where everything is more awesome," and I can't help but agree..


----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## xxo




----------



## makapuu




----------



## bykfixer

A mockingbird is serenading another nearby mockingbird not far from a bench I'm sitting on. The other one is mimicing the one closest to me.
It's like being inside a bathroom of an office building with nature sounds reverberating. 

If not for the yellow dust raining down I'd stay until they... just as I typed that the closest one flew away.


----------



## Toohotruk

makapuu said:


>



Gotta love Fast Eddie! RIP.

As for me:


----------



## Nichia!

Am literally melting 

Podrick's Song - Jenny of Oldstones 

http://youtu.be/fJeMwHTFxjE


----------



## makapuu




----------



## StarHalo

Rammstein's new video/single _Radio_ is a masterpiece, a dark cabaret spectacle of struggle; it has the attendant nudity and themes, so I'm not linking it here, but if it sounds up your alley, highly recommended..


----------



## DUQ

StarHalo said:


> Well now I'm completely addicted to these, they're just mesmerizing; a comment on one of the vids says, "I swear when I hear mashups like this I feel like I'm in an alternate dimension where everything is more awesome," and I can't help but agree..




Wow, both of those are great!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

49th anniversary of this tragedy today...



:candle:


----------



## StarHalo

PhotonWrangler said:


> 49th anniversary of this tragedy today...



And half a century since Woodstock later this season..


----------



## mightysparrow

The Soft Machine: "Third"

Next Up....Ozric Tentacles: "Erpland"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

StarHalo said:


> And half a century since Woodstock later this season..



Yes, the festival that put Hendrix on the map.


----------



## makapuu




----------



## nightshade

Caught a lot of redfish today. Two while this was playing from softly my boat's speakers.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

makapuu said:


>




That must have been electrifying to be in that audience.


----------



## Empath

Remembering on Mother's Day. The sound uniquely Roy Orbison


----------



## StuGatz

Some pretty consistent tunes with so many details for a very special day...


​


----------



## StarHalo

Is Lana Del Rey well qualified to represent the LBC? Let's find out:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

All the people in the dance will agree ..... 









Almost an hour later - Thanks for the hauntingly melodious earworm. :wave:


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> All the people in the dance will agree .....
> 
> Almost an hour later - Thanks for the hauntingly melodious earworm. :wave:



The original came out the same year DVDs were introduced, still holds up..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> The original came out the same year DVDs were introduced, still holds up..



Tis a sad story. Love her voice.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Love her voice.



The second time I've posted her, it was another "song of the summer" last time too..


----------



## StarHalo

Classic, classic, classic; how did Morrissey not already cover Roy Orbison?


----------



## StarHalo

Traditional Japanese metal


----------



## makapuu




----------



## makapuu

Stadiums of the world get ready.


----------



## StarHalo

Skip to 9:35 - Imogen Heap lays down a backing track, orders her effects, and then solo performs the entirety of _Hide and Seek_ using only a pair of gloves (makes more sense on spacious stereo speakers/headphones)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was cool. It had kind of an Enya vibe to it.


----------



## martinaee

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Been listening to some Aphex Twin -- some of the selected ambient works specifically ('85-'92 I think is the album) for the past few days while going for long walks. Forgot how much I love his ambient stuff that somewhat less "in your face."


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw5AiRVqfqk


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

*EXPLICIT LYRICS WARNING!*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

New band with a 70's driving punk/metal vibe - sorta Wendy O. Williams meets AC/DC.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Dancing and dying


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Pretty much anything playing at *Live** From Daryl's House*.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

A classic that's sprung to mind lately:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

That is the clearest video I've ever seen of them. Thanks StarHalo! That was fun.

It struck me how the keyboardist looks like a mashup of John Lennon and Paul McCartney.


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

*Explicit lyric warning!*

Some new Pixies:



....can't compare with their Surfer Rosa and Doolittle days back in the '80's but I'm glad they are still putting out some new stuff and still performing the old:


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Kool and the Gang + Quiet Riot - Bang Your Head (It's a Celebration):


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Listen on your largest system at presentation volume, have tissues handy


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

RIP Kim Shattuck of The Muffs, after losing her unreported battle with ALS; I would have worn down their _Blonder and Blonder_ album as a teen if such a thing were possible for CDs..


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Country disco industrial. And it works..


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## Modernflame

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

In terms of raw ticket sales, Metallica is the biggest touring act in history. Yes, they owe that in part to a long life, but they have surpassed the greatest of all time, including the Rolling Stones, the Beatles, AC/DC, Guns N' Roses, Michael Jackson, and every one else.

https://rock95.com/metallica-is-the-worlds-biggest-touring-band-ever/

https://www.nme.com/news/music/metallica-are-now-the-biggest-all-time-touring-band-2549525

These guys have been rocking me out since I was ten years old. Long live Metallica! I was present for this gem:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRJjpzBT_tY


----------



## orbital

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



Modernflame said:


> In terms of raw ticket sales, Metallica is the biggest touring act in history. :



First time I saw Metallica I was in High school___ they opened for Ozzy.
Cliff was still kickin' the bass

Then I saw them w/ the Cult as opening band,, really went to see the Cult, but got very _sideeeeeetracked _in the parking lot..oo:
Missed the Cult, Metallica still jammed

___________

When I was in like 7th or 8th grade, a punk movie aired on our cable at the time called *Urgh! A Music War*. 
Yes I 'taped' it
Watched it soo many times I literally wore out the VHS tape.

For some reason I was thinking about that movie today, found out it was on DVD
Just ordered it ____ had to!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## Charlie Hustle

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Primus - Hamburger Train


----------



## Charlie Hustle

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Metallica - The God That Failed


----------



## Charlie Hustle

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Metallica - Leper Messiah


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## StuGatz

So much interpretation for the professions over time...

"...I first produced my pistol
And then produced my rapier
I said, "stand and deliver
Or the devil he may take ya..."


​


----------



## Charlie Hustle

AC/DC - Moneytalks


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Marilyn Manson - Deformography


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Elvis Presley - Return To Sender


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Slipknot - Gematria


----------



## mightysparrow

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



5S8Zh5 said:


>




Pure genius.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Grimes is just gonna keep going..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Words fail me, but my smiler is working just fine.


----------



## peter yetman

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

She's good, there is still hope....
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



peter yetman said:


> She's good, there is still hope....
> P



Yes, a glimmer. I love to see young people accomplishing something rather than merely observing others on their computers.


----------



## peter yetman

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

We're just watching the ATP Tennins Finals on the TV, and everyone there is watching it through their phones. What's that about?
P


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

We just picked this up from Amazon. :twothumbs


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Dub post


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We just picked this up from Amazon. :twothumbs



Love those Bose speakers, very nicely balanced; you'll find it removes the need for any form of sound system in most situations. Set it in a corner for extra bass.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



StarHalo said:


> Love those Bose speakers, very nicely balanced; you'll find it removes the need for any form of sound system in most situations. Set it in a corner for extra bass.



Yep! Love Amazon too. The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner asked why we don't have music while we're surfing the net. Quick! To Amazon. Ordered it last night. Listening to it tonight. :twothumbs


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Type O Negative - Christian Woman


----------



## vadimax




----------



## StuGatz

Couple versions of a spectacular cover. 




​


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Crash Test Dummies - God Shuffled His Feet


----------



## StarHalo

The most the corner of an office has ever been rocked by a small drum set; proof the new generation can play something other than an iPad:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StuGatz

I am officially ready to become a Mongolian Metal Cowboy...





​


----------



## StarHalo

StuGatz said:


> I am officially ready to become a Mongolian Metal Cowboy...



If you turn your captions on, both display the lyrics translated to english.


----------



## StuGatz

StarHalo said:


> If you turn your captions on, both display the lyrics translated to english.



I did just that Brother...


----------



## StuGatz

A friend just recommended this one. Apparently, it has been an actual THANKS giving...



​


----------



## StarHalo

The return of Michael Jackson returns..


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Pearl Jam - Glorified G


----------



## StarHalo

Sit n' stare..


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_crystal ball on the table

showing the future the past_


----------



## peter yetman

I used to listen to music 24 hours a day until I got poorly 3 years ago. This is what is getting me back there...


----------



## StuGatz

Quite a few timely, nostalgic, and vintage like references in this snappy little tune referred from a little friend...



​


----------



## StuGatz

Martini Surfers Secret Agent Man with a Rocky Patel Nicaraguan...


​


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Green Day - American Idiot


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Green Day - 21 Guns


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Aerosmith - Kings And Queens


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> I used to listen to music 24 hours a day until I got poorly 3 years ago. This is what is getting me back there...



Peter, Peter, Peter, My brother from another mother. I love this tune. First time I've been introduced to this video/version. Thank you. :candle: 

~ CG


----------



## StuGatz

This has always been a classic for us...


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Peter, Peter, Peter, My brother from another mother. I love this tune. First time I've been introduced to this video/version. Thank you. :candle:
> 
> ~ CG




It's nice to find someone else with such taste.
P


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Haydn's music contains many jokes, and the Surprise Symphony includes probably the most famous of all: a sudden fortissimo chord at the end of the otherwise piano opening theme in the variation-form second movement.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Pretty much anything from Steely Dan, lately.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Pretty much anything from Steely Dan, lately.



You saw this one, right?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> You saw this one, right? ....



Nope. First time. Impressive editing. An art-form in its own right. :wow:


----------



## StuGatz

The new VooDoo Lounge Anthems...


​


----------



## xxo




----------



## jabe1

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Pretty much anything from Steely Dan, lately.


----------



## nightshade




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Pentatonix is amazing...


----------



## StuGatz

And this one is NOT autone...


​


----------



## bykfixer

The soundtrack to a movie called Risen. 

It's one of those movies with a symphony playing in the background the entire time that you hardly notice but at the end has a really awesome closing song. Great movie, great soundtrack.

Instead of the usual comercial stuff I watched Risen, then remembered "oh wait I have that soundtrack somewhere……


----------



## StuGatz

MY kind of Christmas song... More accurate than I'd prefer...  :naughty:

​


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StuGatz said:


> And this one is NOT autone...





StuGatz said:


> MY kind of Christmas song... More accurate than I'd prefer...  :naughty:


​Thank you, Stu. Those made me smile and laugh out loud.


----------



## StarHalo

What's more chill than Pink Floyd? Slower Pink Floyd:


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## StarHalo

The genre of Desert Blues, from/popular in the Sahara Desert; Hendrix-style guitar runs against Skynard-esque chord changes:


----------



## StarHalo

Suffer for your art (and do it in one take)


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Toohotruk

Pink Floyd - Meddle






Specifically, "_One of These Days" _:rock:


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## nightshade




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Bimmerboy

Since this thread was new I've been tempted to post a tune that gets pretty darn down to the marrow. Temptation has finally won out.

Not for the faint of heart. Enjoy, musical mathematicians! Meshuggah - "Marrow"


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

Earth, Wind, and Fire's _September_ + Fleetwood Mac's _You Make Loving Fun:

_


----------



## StarHalo

*James Brown + Motörhead*; there may not have been a physical stage that could withstand this level of rock..


----------



## Toohotruk

Now that is one of the coolest things I have ever heard/seen! VERY well done!!! :rock::rock::rock:

I could actually see James and Lemmy getting together for a cool jam...both were badass entertainers. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## nightshade

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MW6E_TNgCsY


----------



## StuGatz

StarHalo said:


> *James Brown + Motörhead*; there may not have been a physical stage that could withstand this level of rock..




+++ 1 !!!


----------



## StuGatz

​


----------



## nightshade




----------



## StarHalo

Devin Townsend has begun a "Quarantine Project" to provide relief for everyone stuck inside, and I gotta say, it's working..


----------



## TIP AND RING




----------



## Eric242




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A lot of sina-drums covers.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Sergio Leone truly was on a role in the late sixties. Ennio Morricone's music is inspiring.


----------



## jabe1

King crimson asbury park

https://youtu.be/LJ3UnGQCT1E


----------



## StarHalo

Bill Withers passed away a few days ago; Lean On Me, Ain't No Sunshine, Lovely Day, and this one:


----------



## Toohotruk

RIP to another legend.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Toohotruk

Testament - _Titans of Creation _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## StuGatz

The presentation was fantastic but the lyrics REALLY got me... 

Bob Dylan - I Contain Multitudes


Today, tomorrow, and yesterday too
The flowers are dying, like all things do
Follow me close, i’m going to Balian Bali
I’ll loose my mind, if you don’t come with me
I fuss with my hair and I fight blood feuds
I Contain Multitudes


Got a tell tale heart, like Mr. Poe
Got skeletons in the walls of people you know
I’ll drink to the truth, and the things we said
I’ll drink to the man that shares your bed
I paint landscapes, and i paint nudes
I Contain Multitudes

Red cadillac and a black mustache
Rings on my fingers that sparkle and flash
Tell me whats next, what shall we do?
Half my soul, baby, belongs to you
I relic and I frolic , with all the young dudes
I Contain Multitudes

I’m just like Anne Frank, like Indiana Jones and them British bad boys The Rolling Stones
I go right to the edge, I go right to the end
I go to right where all things lost are made good again

I sing the songs of experience, like William Blake I have no apologies to make
Everything’s flowing, all at the same time
I live on a boulevard of crime
I drive fast cars, and i eat fast foods
I Contain Multitudes

Pink pedal pushers, great blue jeans
On the pretty maids and the old queens
All the old queens from all my past lives
I carry four pistols and two large knifes
I’m a man of contradictions I’m a man of many moods
I Contain Multitudes

You greedy old wolf, i’ll show you my heart
But not all of it, only the hateful part
I’ll sell you down the river
I’ll put a price on your head
What more can I tell ya, I sleep with life and death in the same bed

Get lost madame, get up off my knee
Keep your mouth away from me
I’ll keep the path open, the path in my mind
I see it to it that there’s no love left behind
I play Beethoven’s sonata’s, Chopin’s preludes
I Contain Multitudes


​


----------



## StuGatz

And NOT just becasue Gustavo cracks me up and it was played by the Wiener Philharmoniker... :duh2:

​


----------



## StarHalo

A special 4/20 release from Steel Panther; it's Steel Panther, so every aspect of this video is NSFW:


----------



## StarHalo

I thought Rival Sons were covering some sort of traditional spiritual with this song, turns out it's just an acoustic version of one of their earlier tracks:


----------



## xxo




----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## LGT

https://youtu.be/ApAth15BXVc


----------



## StarHalo

Concrete conclusions be damned
They won’t believe you until it’s far too late

Go on, moron, Ignore the evidence.
Skid in to Armageddon 
Tango Apocalyptical

Jog on, Head down. Ignore the evidence.
Trippin over Armageddon
Moon Walkin Apocalyptical

Dumb dumb be damned


----------



## jrgold

Pink Floyd the Wall seems very relevant right now. Separation, isolation, masks, imprisonment, sheep, insanity even. 

“Don’t tell me there’s no hope at all, together we stand... divided we fall” 

Wish you Were Here rings very true for all of us. I hope everyone has connected with family in one way or another today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxo




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Eric242




----------



## raggie33

The singer was on a very very popular 80s sitcom https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yfzFxxJBJ8E


----------



## Blades

Don't listen unless you want to be hooked. Comrades has been my goto band for waking up, sleeping, working, and relaxing. 


Lyrics:
Graven on the edge 
Of the words my Father said. 
"You are all that I love. 
All I’m dreaming of."

Bare your teeth, bare your soul. 
Do not forget I made you, whole. 
All you ask me for, 
Every good thing I have is yours. 

Fire. Famine. Failure. Flood.
I drown them in the depths of love.
There is nothing life can do to cause me to care less for you. 
There is nothing. 

Don’t you see? Its alive in me. 
Every vale and mountain,
You’ll find me in. 
Don’t you see? Its alive in me. 
On this you can depend, 
Over and over again.


----------



## StarHalo

Not normally a doom fan, but this is some quality grit and grime:


----------



## raggie33

StarHalo said:


> Not normally a doom fan, but this is some quality grit and grime:




Check out this doom band they been around even before metalica https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bO_pHzDiS0c


----------



## StarHalo

Instant pop classic out of nowhere via Columbia:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## xxo




----------



## Bimmerboy

*"Candle Power" by Steve Vai*

World famous guitarist, and one of my all-time favorites, Steve Vai put out this track yesterday on his 60th birthday. Really nice tune that I think many will like, and features some new techniques Steve's been working on. I like to think it signifies the always learning, experimental aspect of CPF.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: "Candle Power" by Steve Vai*

That must be some custom one-off Ibanez, it has a handle like a JEM but no other JEM features whatsoever, very confusing. I wonder what all this bending sounds like with effects..


----------



## dotCPF

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Even watching him play.... so beautiful! Steve Vai and Joe Satriani are incredible guitarists and if anyone hasn't listened to at least one album from them, holy moly are you missing out!!!!

Nobody thinks the best guitarists ever are still playing, but here they are!!!


----------



## Greta

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

I usually only listen to music when I'm cruising around in the Slingshot. Doing housework, I listen to audiobooks. Working in my office, I just have TV on some news channel for background noise. 

But today... five minutes of the news channel and I wanted to kick a puppy. So I searched the channels on my TV and found the music channels. And landed on "Jukebox Oldies". Seriously... I am enjoying the hell out of it!! Even went and downloaded a few of the songs to my phone playlist... for future Slingshot cruising...


----------



## run4jc

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

We used to almost always have some news on the radio or the TV for background. I'm like you, Greta - I can't take 5 minutes of news anymore without feeling my blood pressure spike! I'm 62 and have lately found a new appreciation for the early (and later, too) Beatles tunes. I have Bose Soundlinks all over the house and love to stream Sirius/XM channel 18, the Beatles Channel. When you think about all the techno that used in producing music today, you have a renewed appreciation for the decidedly old school of their production and their ability to make music with just their talent.


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



run4jc said:


> We used to almost always have some news on the radio or the TV for background. I'm like you, Greta - I can't take 5 minutes of news anymore without feeling my blood pressure spike! I'm 62 and have lately found a new appreciation for the early (and later, too) Beatles tunes. I have Bose Soundlinks all over the house and love to stream Sirius/XM channel 18, the Beatles Channel. When you think about all the techno that used in producing music today, you have a renewed appreciation for the decidedly old school of their production and their ability to make music with just their talent.



+1. A band that stopped playing 50 years ago but continues to gather next generation fans is impressive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GaiaIngram

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water 

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M" target="_blank">


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## pilo7448

Alot of Chillstep lately, Rameses B, Mr Filiwiji, Direct, Blackmill. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## StarHalo

Star, another trick like that and you're out of here.

After more than twelve years here you already know the limits placed on political trolling. As an active member of the Underground you know fully the right place for that rhetoric.

It's deleted here. - Empath


----------



## StagMoose

Been steady rocking out to Sturgill Simpson’s Sound & Fury. It’s different from previous albums, but all his albums are different from another. But it combines a lot of great musical styles well. Is also paired with a short film of the same name on the Netflix if one was interested. It is a violent dystopian anime piece but superbly done with the album.


----------



## StarHalo

StagMoose said:


> Been steady rocking out to Sturgill Simpson’s Sound & Fury.



Posted that one right after it came out, still one of my favorite albums from last year.


----------



## StarHalo

StarHalo said:


> After more than twelve years here you already know the limits placed on political trolling. As an active member of the Underground you know fully the right place for that rhetoric.
> 
> It's deleted here. - Empath



Actually I wasn't aware that there was a political review process for pieces of art; this is especially bad news for Pete Seeger and Rage Against The Machine fans, and surprising since someone had just posted Bob Dylan on the previous page. But it's good that everyone is warned now.

I was going to post Billie Holiday's "Strange Fruit", but this isn't the place for that kind of music.



-------------------------------

_Edit added by Greta: I've pretty much had enough of this nonsense and your games. I think it's time for you to take a break from here. Two weeks should do it. Stay well!_


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## xxo




----------



## desert.snake

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRMdlSfFMwI


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## xxo




----------



## Eric242




----------



## xxo




----------



## Empath




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## ledbetter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RzBZsOeqOQ
A flashback that’s pretty current.


----------



## ledbetter

5S8Zh5 said:


>



What a bunch of garbage! Weak rip off of Chaplin’s Modern Times. And the music? That’s not the 60s, that’s the worst of the 50’s. But to each his own...


----------



## coffeecup66




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## raggie33

omg she is so amazeing https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=58hoktsqk_Q


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



RIP to another legend. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

This one was in my brain at 4am

https://youtu.be/p_6f3Ik7Suw

Ramones: somebody put something in my drink


----------



## markr6

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



I was interested in this because I knew there was no way she'd crank out that guitar solo at the end on a violin. Probably just make up some filler.

I was never so wrong. Un-freaking-real!!!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

_wearing her high-heeled shoes..., and her low-neck sweater_


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## nightshade

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*



This ones for you, Sub_Umbra 
The city ain't the same.


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## idleprocess

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Explicit lyrix warning!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## xxo

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

^ Debbie is feeling no pain in that video. Great song.

Here's a little known Lovin' Spoonful song.


----------



## Toohotruk

AC/DC PWR/UP :rock::rock::rock:

Brand new AC/DC Baby!!!


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## desert.snake




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## pilo7448

Robin Trower Bridge of sighs





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## StuGatz

A little blast from the rear view mirror past. Man, could WZ lay down lyrics to one's soul... 

​


----------



## desert.snake

http://www.albumplayer.ru/english.html

By the way, I remembered that for those who listen to their digitization lp/cd on a computer, this player is free and gives a very good sound


----------



## DUQ

Usually not my style but I like this one.



And another.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## greenpondmike

How do you upload those?


----------



## xxo

Copy the link to the vid on youtube and when you come back here hit reply to post and you will see a little icon that looks like a piece of film - click on it and paste your youtube link and hit OK.


----------



## greenpondmike

Thank you


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

Doesn't work for me. I must not have video posting privileges yet or it is because I'm doing it from a smartphone. I copied the link at the top of the youtube page and came here and found the inbed video film thing, clicked on it, pasted link, pressed ok and then put the post up. 

Edit: fixed it


----------



## raggie33

https://youtu.be/jdQ7xxGj3E8


----------



## xxo

greenpondmike said:


> Doesn't work for me. I must not have video posting privileges yet or it is because I'm doing it from a smartphone. I copied the link at the top of the youtube page and came here and found the inbed video film thing, clicked on it, pasted link, pressed ok and then put the post up.



Should work. 






BTW I always liked this one:


----------



## greenpondmike

I fixed it


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## xxo




----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WxK5iJM8ZNQ


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Music to the Marro (To What Are You Listening?)*

Here ya go:


----------



## greenpondmike

Thanks


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## wacbzz

The Soviet Space Dog Project - Memory 3, from the just released _Memories of Space_.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

an old classic I`v not heard for a while: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNAdtkSjSps


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## bykfixer

I used my last CD-R to burn the first compilation in a while onto a compact disc. 






It's an ode to my big brother (RIP) who passed away last week. 
He'd probably never heard most of the songs but I feel pretty sure his toes would be tapping as the tunes play in the background while we'd sit around and chat. He chose to stay in the same vein music-wise with bands he was familiar with from his younger days. Tom Petty, Doobie Bros, Yes, Genesis etc. REM was probably the most modern band he had in his collection. 
So whenever he'd visit I'd have a compilation going in the background. He'd often remark to his friends "they just don't make good music anymore" so one year at Christmas I gave him a 10 pack of compilations of modern music with a few mixed in he'd know like a John Cougar Melenamp or a Blackfoot song the radio never played. He told his friends after that "the radio don't play any good music anymore"……

My work truck has seemingly every feature available except a 3.5mm port. The bluetooth and usb port both prompt whatever is being played to the driver side door in mono. Ugh! So I use the CD player to jam on the commute to and from work. It's just nice to be able to feel the accoustics while stuck in traffic. 

I ended this one with a Smashing Pumpkins cover of the Fleetwood Mac tune (written by Stevie Nicks) Landslide. That tune meant a lot to him later in life. Until we meet again big bro……


----------



## bykfixer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hPm4eiiD08
Secret Asian Man live


----------



## Eric242




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## xxo




----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## xxo




----------



## greenpondmike

:thumbsup: cool xxo


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## greenpondmike

I like Beethoven


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

.....


----------



## greenpondmike

You may be wondering why I took down most of the music I put up there. I had several reasons- one of them was that I felt like I was stifling the thread and discouraging others from posting. I also felt like my type of music was competing with other types and I might be causing some folks to be annoyed with me. I apologize for all the empty posts- especially on pages 14 and 15.


----------



## greenpondmike




----------



## xxo

Here's one for ya GPM -


----------



## greenpondmike

I liked that xxo


----------



## Empath

There is a Columbo episode with the villain experiencing a rather serious case of a night of extreme loneliness and contemplation. In the background you hear a lady singing the song "I'm so lonesome I could cry". It's a song most people have heard, but this rendition is a shock and attention getter due to the emotion and purity of delivery. It elicits a search to find the artist since it doesn't seem to appear in the shows credits. Apparently there isn't a cut other than a recording from the Johnny Carson show. Here's the beautiful version by Bernadette Peters.



And then, there is the male version of similar talent. Fabulous!


----------



## xxo




----------



## vadimax




----------



## greenpondmike

Whoops- I was on page 13 or 14 doing an edit and I wound up here. Strange


----------



## xxo




----------



## Toohotruk

Alice Cooper - _Detroit Stories 

_


----------



## jabe1




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## bykfixer

Found an old compilation cd in my to go back that starts out with the music from the Donkey Kong level where Donkey and Diddy swim under water. A serene electronic number by David Wise. It ends with the theme song from the Steve McQueen movie Bullitt. 






It's another compliation I put together in 010 (according to the title "Another best of 10) that starts out smooth, builds tempo that mellows at points and covers a period of rock & roll music between the late 1960's and 2010 when Julian Casseblancas put out his initial solo record in late 2009.


----------



## jabe1




----------



## xxo




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Empath

Sam Moore and Conway Twitty

"Rainy Night In Georgia"


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Haydn: Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze

Artist: Ensemble Rezonanz
Ensemble: Ensemble Rezonanz
Artist: Riccardo Minasi
Conductor: Riccardo Minasi
Composer: Joseph Haydn

Introduzione. Maestoso ed adagio
Sonata I. Pater, dimitte illis, quia nesciunt, quid faciunt. Largo
Sonata II. Hodie mecum eris in Paradiso
Sonata III. Mulier, ecce filius tuus
Sonata IV. Deus meus, Deus meus, ut quid dereliquisti me Largo
Sonata V. Sitio. Adagio
Sonata VI. Consummatum est Lento 
Sonata VII. In manus tuas, Domine, commendo spiritum meum. Largo
Il Terremoto. Presto e con tutta la forza[/QUOTE]

- - -

Ouverture-Suite in D Major, TWV 551
Conductor: Pieter-Jan Belder
Composer: Georg Philipp Telemann

I. Ouverture. Lentement - Vite - Lentement - Vite - Lentement 
II. Air. Tempo giusto
III. Air. Vivace
IV. Air. Presto
V. Air. Allegro · Musica Amphion & Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## xxo




----------



## jabe1




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## AMD64Blondie

Time is on My Side by the Rolling Stones on Amazon Music HD streaming.

(Just received a brand new Casio G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 watch.)

Seemed to be a fitting song.


----------



## raggie33

best song ever written https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VqvEGsIvAc


----------



## neutralwhite

Lord Huron New Album


----------



## Flying Turtle

Revisited and downloaded some old Leon Redbone yesterday.

Geoff


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Glenn Frey-The Heat is On in 24-bit FLAC.

(The forecast high temp for today is 96 degrees F.)

Seemed a fitting choice.


----------



## Toohotruk

Vessel of Light - _Thy Serpent Rise - Save My Soul _:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

Yesterday I was detailing a fairly dirty pickup truck used on construction projects for three years so it took a while. I tuned into a local college radio station that plays mostly smooth jazz all day on Saturday. They were celebrating Al Green's contribution to the music industry by playing a song by him each hour. 

I heard 7 Al Green songs.


----------



## xxo




----------



## Toohotruk

Cassius King - from the album "_Field Trip" _:rock::rock::rock:



The whole album is great!! The band has Jason McMaster from "Dangerous Toys" and "Broken Teeth" on vocals and riff master Dan Lorenzo from the bands "Hades," "Nonfiction" and "Vessel of Light" on guitar. Awesome band and album!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## raggie33

mike howe has passed .


----------



## Toohotruk

raggie33 said:


> mike howe has passed .


I saw that...so sad. Too bad he didn't find some help before doing something that drastic. He was a great vocalist...he was the singer for Metal Church when I first got into the band in the late '80s, so he's the one I most closely associate with the band.

Between him, Dusty Hill, and Joey Jordison, it's been a sad few days. 

RIP to all three of them. 😢


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

The Thomas Dolby song "airwaves" has been bouncing around my head all day today. 
That and the War song "Cisco kid".


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I attended a War concert in Seattle. One of the band members referred to all the white people in the audience as honkeys. The Spinners opened for War. The Spinners totally blew War away. Hands-down.


----------



## Toohotruk

That's a classy way to treat your fans.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## Charlie Hustle

Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Know


----------



## UFO

Rush/Allman Brothers


----------



## Owen

Not that I didn't know who Lzzy Hale was, but somehow I missed this by 9yrs.
For me, it's instant workout mix material(SO awesome!).
I know a few people it could be a theme song for, though😒


----------



## raggie33

perfection is amazeing how even with severe dementia he is able to recall the lyrics. the human mind id amazeing


----------



## Toohotruk

That was amazing! And sadly, he couldn't remember performing just shortly after it was over...it really is like the music switches something on in his brain, and brings him back to life, then switches back off when he stops singing. I hope he can hang on to that for however much time he has left.


----------



## raggie33

there good freinds


----------



## xxo

Language warning.


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED




----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED




----------



## raggie33

andrew wk. ps im very worried about him. id be devatsed if he wasnt ok. his music brings me much joy


----------



## xxo




----------



## StuGatz

*Halloween kickin...*

**​


----------



## xxo




----------



## orbital

+

Try to number all the color _tints _in this whole tune:


----------



## bykfixer

Hot Rod Lincoln in my brain this morning.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Rush - Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Minimalil




----------



## Charlie Hustle

Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Fu Manchu - We Must Obey


----------



## JimIslander

Every song on Mark Knopfler's Shangri-la album.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Johnny Cash - My God Is Real


----------



## bykfixer

Mark Knopfler is awesome. 

I had Hootie & the Blowfish stuck in my head from hearing them in Wal Mart, then in a bbq restaurant. But skateaway by Dire Straits just kicked 'em outta my head.


----------



## Lemurian

Little Steven's Underground Garage


----------



## parang

Richie Hawtin Consumed.


----------



## orbital

+

Just over 30 years ago at the R&R Station* in Madison, WI saw a fantastic Pearl Jam show.
The place was packed!!!
_It had been only about a week since I broke my 7th rib on the left side,,, fully broke in two._

*small bar



By the end of that summer, I had moved to Portland, OR

edit: better wording


----------



## aznsx

It's still Monday here.

Lee Michaels and his Hammond B3 

Stormy Monday (05:10)


----------



## raggie33

i love gaga and tony


----------



## orbital

+

_*.. riding in my parents station wagon as a kid, can remember hearing CCR on the radio*_


----------



## Empath

RIP Ronnie Hawkins


----------



## bykfixer

Bummer^^


This is playin' in my ears at this moment.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

The guy who does the Sponge Bob music Jr Brown doing LifeGuard Larry


Or……better call Saul


----------



## Toohotruk

_The Misfits - 20 Eyes _on Siruis XM Liquid Metal.


----------



## Poppy

Listening to Chicago greatest hit s 
Does anyone know what time it is?
Does any one really care?
I would say with a couple of glasses of wine good music and friends with weather like this , the answer is no!


----------



## Poppy

Sorry I don’t know how to post pictures from my phone. Beautiful blue sky with puffs of white clouds


----------



## bykfixer

More Donald Fagen


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> More Donald Fagen




For me, it just don't get no better than DF, and that's sayin' a lot.


----------



## knucklegary

Has anyone heard Doobie Brothers new ('22) album Sleepy Eyed?
Some of the band members look mummified. Even as old farts, radio played a cut I didn't catch the name of song. With a lot of studio mixing they still sound pretty good!


----------



## bykfixer

They did one called "world gone crazy" in 010 that sounded like they were simply trying to rekindle the past. The song I heard sounded like "the captain and me part 12"……

In 021 they did one called "Liberte'" and are apparently touring for that one now after cancelling the tour during covid. It seems Michael MacDonald is touring with them even though he is not featured on the new album. 

I saw one called Sleepy Eyed where it seems to be a live album from a 1973 tour released in 2022. They are coming to a town near me on the day I will be in that town but the show starts at 7:30 and I plan on being back home before then.


----------



## knucklegary

Then I must of heard a song from Sleepy eyed in '73. 
A remix to promote their new 2022 tour..
haha thought they sounded too good.


----------



## ledbetter

These kids rock!


----------



## ledbetter

Rock flashback.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Anthrax - Indians


----------



## Charlie Hustle

The Beach Boys - God Only Knows


----------



## bykfixer

Los Straightjackets started out doing birthday parties but when they did a half time show at a Lakers game suddenly they became more than a novelty of surfer dudes dressed like Mexican lucidors. They got a record deal and have put out a bunch of albums.

Batman

Or Charlie Brown


----------



## xxo




----------



## desert.snake

and


----------



## :)>

Saigon Kick… Suzy.

you know you forgot about it… go listen to the whole album it was on and thank me later.


----------



## orbital

+

Likely the best band you never heard of ,, the* Tragically Hip* out of Canada.
Saw them at Summerfest in the mid 90s' 

_Gift Shop_ isn't about national parks, think deeper darker


----------



## bykfixer

I used to like Tragically Hip back in the day. They had a lot of really good songs.
I like Wheat Kings.


Or bright light social club


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Last night the Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I spent some time listening to some of the music we grew up with during our childhood. 

 



>


----------



## bykfixer

Woke up with this song playing in my head today.
Thugs are us. 
Eh, could be worse.


----------



## Toohotruk

Patriarchs in Black - _Sing For The Devil? _


----------



## StuGatz

​


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> Woke up with this song playing in my head today.
> Thugs are us.
> Eh, could be worse.



Joe! Haven't thought about him in a while. I'll check this (when I have audio). I have an LP w/ Look Sharp, Steppin' Out, Sunday Paper, etc. in the stash and used to dig it some!


----------



## orbital

+

Urban Hymns by the Verve is a fantastic album 

_*1997*_


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

A fun little number by the unknowns


----------



## bykfixer

Stop Making Sense


----------



## Olumin

I recommend listening to the collection of Mozarts piano concertos played on period instruments by the english baroque soloists. The playlist can be found on YouTube:


----------



## hsa

Denny Dias doing the solo on an electric Sitar.


----------



## bykfixer

Dennis Miller show theme song


Man, I miss the chameleon.


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

This one sounds better live


How about some Delta Spirit?


----------



## xxo

How about some Duke Spirit?


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

An old favorite of mine


----------



## bykfixer

To add to that one...


----------



## bykfixer

Earth is the best












^^ so you can sing along to this sing along song


----------



## bykfixer

No need for lyrics


Another 5am wake me up number


Or some classic Derek Trucks


And finally...


----------



## aznsx

An old favorite of mine:

Crack The Sky

"Nuclear Apathy" : 08:32




Bonus track: This is a silly, fluffy, parody of a song with few redeeming qualities...

Except the *TITLE:
"FLASHLIGHT" : *04:35

Just for CPF


----------



## JustAnOldFashionedLEDGuy




----------



## JustAnOldFashionedLEDGuy




----------



## bykfixer

Roger Miller songs make me smile


----------



## bykfixer

Jamie James is an awesome singer


----------



## SCEMan

Today: Linda Eder - Christmas Stays the Same


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## orbital

+

Like some neutrino sparking a memory in my head tonight, just absolutely out of nowhere. 




saw them couple times living in Colorado-
__________ one of the few bands that sounds better in person, magical


----------



## bykfixer

Another band that sounds better live.

And another


And the guys that brought us Hot Rod Lincoln


Encore presentation



The original version


----------



## knucklegary

Bohemian Rhapsody https://g.co/kgs/FXpHZu
My wife (female gender) use to love music of Queen..





Eh, my first thought was this guy needs a periodontist!


----------



## xxo

bykfixer said:


> Another band that sounds better live.



The Hold Steady aren't too bad, they did a pretty good Springsteen cover on War Child Heroes



There were a lot of good tracks on that album


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## knucklegary

"Dang me" King of Honky Tonk!


----------

